# How to skulls?



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

Like some of my other posts said - im still kinda new to all this, but theres a couple different projects i want to do, but they all involve skulls. I cant get any skulls until october, so does anyonw know how to make them?? (more on the cheap side) ANy and all help and tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If you have one skull you can make mache copies of it. 
The first project I did was making a latex skull mold that I use with plaster.
Use the "Search" at the top of the page and check for "making skulls". Or do the same with U tube.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I just finished this one for my underwater pirate scene, It is ceramic and I could make more with paper mache


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you don't mind getting your hands wet, check out Stolloween's tutorials on making and replicating skulls here:

Construction

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=1981

Replication

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=2539


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Another easy to make skull is sand casting with great stuff. Google 'green sand casting' All you need is one skull to start, press it into moist sand then squirt in the great stuff wait a day and wallah you have a cheep foam skull..(at least the face, you can add more great stuff to the back and shape it)


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

The quickest and easiest method would be paper mache clones of an existing skull.

Spookyblue has a good tutorial on how to make paper clones. 









If you need to make a skull from scratch, check out the video below but replace the Celluclay with homemade Jonni Clay.


----------



## crims0ngh0st (Jun 29, 2012)

discozombie said:


> Another easy to make skull is sand casting with great stuff. Google 'green sand casting' All you need is one skull to start, press it into moist sand then squirt in the great stuff wait a day and wallah you have a cheep foam skull..(at least the face, you can add more great stuff to the back and shape it)


love this idea... especially if you have Great Stuff leftover after a project. You could always do a mould of the back of the skull too and then glue/fuse/will them together.

I think I'll give it a try myself when I'm done making toxic waste.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

The craft stores are starting to put out Halloween stuff... if you still need skulls, they should have them.


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

I found a couple of "foam skull lots" on ebay last year - seems like it was 3 for $10 one time and 6 for $25. With liquid latex, I painted over torn up bits of kleenex and dryer lint (great for a different texture). Glued hair on some, others were hairless. All were then stained with oak or walnut wood stain afterwards. The liquid latex and stains create a great "juicy" and rotten appearance. For less than $50, I got 9 great mucked up, rotten skulls. I'll try later to find and post a photo.


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

I just put nice expensive PA speakers in my back yard in plain sight and put a TRESPASSERS WILL BE SHOT sign up. Then all you need is dermisted beetles and you got your self some great halloween props! :voorhees:


----------

